

Ask HN/PG: Y Combinator Program Questions - cd34

Asked this earlier, but it got buried really quickly.<p>1) Do you use the noprocrast setting to evaluate potential founders? If noprocrast is set, do you assume that person can't stay on task and err to the side of caution?<p>2) Have you accepted any idealess teams into the YCombinator program this session?<p>3) If you're funding idealess teams, are you using ideas from prior rejected applications where you didn't like the original team and pairing an idealess team with one of the good ideas from a previous submission?
======
tlb
No, yes, no.

